# Tigerdirect.com vs. newegg.com



## Dewcorps

which one do you pefer? why?


----------



## StrangleHold

Mostly Newegg, bigger selection. But will buy from Tiger if they have the item and its cheaper.


----------



## Casey

Newegg is faster, has a larger collection, and is original.
It seems like Tiger is just a knock off, and Tiger doesn't look as trustworthy.


----------



## salvage-this

Newegg.  I think the layout of the site is a lot better.  The reviews while a lot of them are not as helpful still help me find problems with products that I am thinking about buying.

Microcenter is amazing if you have one near by.


----------



## StrangleHold

Casey said:


> Newegg is faster, has a larger collection, and is original.
> It seems like Tiger is just a knock off, and Tiger doesn't look as trustworthy.


 
Overall anymore Tiger is alittle faster getting it out the door. Tiger is trustworthy. Really been ordering from them longer then Newegg. Tigers been around longer too. Just dont hold your breath for the rebates though.


----------



## kobaj

TigerDirect bought out CircuitCity or visa versa?

Regardless, I've purchased from them both before and was rather unsatisfied. Shipping was slow, my rebates never came, and their return service is a pain in the butt!

I shop newegg for my components .


----------



## StrangleHold

Tiger bought out the CircuitCity.com and name after the stores closed. Your just really ordering from Tiger. The same with CompUSA.


----------



## Motorcharge

TD by far. I refuse to buy from Newegg anymore. Every time I do my order takes forever, gets screwed up, is boxed inappropriately, I get open box items, ect, ect. I've not ordered from there once without some major hassle. Plus their customer service is awful.

TD on the other hand I've spent several thousand dollars at without many issues. The couple I've had have been minor and they're always quick to fix them and I usually end up getting a gift certificate or something out of it.

As for rebates, both companies are bad about them because they're not done through either company. Most rebates are done through rebate companies that rarely pay out. I don't ever count on them. The only time I do is if they're taken out instantly at time of purchase and TD seems to be better on those as well.


----------



## linkin

I'm not in the states, but Logan is back doing reviews on TigerDirectBlog so they get my vote. That guy always makes me laugh


----------



## johnb35

Tiger direct/Compusa if I need the part in a hurry or Newegg if i don't and want to save money.  Newegg does have a better selection of parts.


----------

